# 9/10 dpo and ewcm???



## mommasboys2

Well to start off with this has been my craziest cycle ever. Today I am either 9 or 10 dpo depending on how I put it in FF. If I use opk watch I am 10 dpo if I use advanced I am 9 dpo. So anyways this is my first cycle of soy iso and I didn't ovulate until either CD 22 or 23. TMI warning yesterday when I went to the restroom I checked my cm and cp as usual and was very surprised to find globs of ewcm. Even more than when I am ovulating which is weird for me. I didn't think much of it but today when I did my normal cm and cp check I again had globs of ewcm but this time it had a yellowish color to it and it streached a good 3 inches or so. I normally get a little ewcm a couple of days before af but never this much or this early! I've also had diarrhea instead of being constipated during the tww like I normally have. I normally only have stomach problems the day before af when my temp drops and during af(sorry tmi). Am I ovulating again or what could be going on? I have had constant cramping, backache, and achy muscles and joints since I ovulated which is very weird and unusual for me. I normally only cramp the first day of af and sometimes during ovulation. Any ideas to what could be going on? Could it be the soy messing with my cycle I really am at a loss right now and have no idea. I also had a higher temp today than any of my other post o temps. I tested this morning but it was :bfn: which I expected. Any advice would be great!


----------



## babyodream12

i had all the same things going on with me but didnt get my BFP until i was 10 DPO test again in the morning i got a BFN on 9 DPO so you deff could be good luck!!!


----------



## mommasboys2

Babyodream thank you for the hope! Are you expecting now or was this a previous bfp from other cycle? 

So far I'm not feeling like this is our month. I know its still early but I'm not having any classic symptoms I guess you would say. Just wished my stomach and back would stop hurting its making me feel awful!


----------



## babyodream12

we just found out on christmas day we were expecting so all these symptoms are still fresh dont give up hope lots of prayers, glass of wine and a hot bubble bath helps with the stress that comes along with all of this since ours is still so new i have the stress of miscarriage it scares me so never had one but have lots of friends that have.. now just have to get threw the next few months!!!


----------



## mommasboys2

What a great Christmas present for you guys! Congratulations on your :bfp: sticky baby dust to you!!! I wasn't going to test until 12 dpo but couldn't wait. But after today I think I am going to wait at least 2 more days before I test again. I'm praying it happens soon our first m/c was 3 years ago in Feb and we really want another little one before our boys get to much older! Lol It it very frustrating ttc for 3 years and still no little one. :(


----------



## IzzyNC

That's so funny that I ran across this post, because I had the very same thing today at 10dpo! I thought it was very odd, because I usually don't have EWCM in the TWW...hmmmm...hopefully this is a good sign for us! I tested this morning with an IC and got a BFN - not even a hint of a line, so I was feeling out - I know it's early, but who knows...After almost a year of trying with no luck, I'm starting to feel like I'm broken, ugh!


----------



## mommasboys2

Fx'd crossed it is a good sign for both of us! I took another $store test tonight and thought I seen a faint line but only when I tilted it so I'm assuming it was an evap. Guess I will just have to wait and see. And yes after trying for so long it starts getting frustrating not to mention heart breaking. I am very thankful God blessed us with our two boys we just pray he will bless us with another little miracle one day!


----------



## BabyD41

I had a lot of EWCM about 4-5 days ago, then it turned to watery....and a :bfp: today!


----------



## mommasboys2

Congrats babyd41 on your :bfp: ! I'm hoping that its a good sign but have gotten my hopes up to many times over little things that were good signs for everyone else and then af shows up! So trying not to get my hopes up to much this week.


----------



## babyodream12

that faint line i had that too i had to tilt it my husband told me he didnt see it go get a digi thats what told me 100% for sure GOOD LUCK looks like a great sign!!!


----------



## mommasboys2

Thank you I have some more $tree tests that I am going to use for the next couple of days and if I get a darker line that DH can actually see then I will use my first response tests! Praying for our new years miracle!


----------



## babyodream12

Big Hugs your way hang in there!!!


----------



## mommasboys2

Thanks Hun I will test in the morning and update but not getting my hopes to high. :)


----------



## IzzyNC

FXX!!!


----------



## IzzyNC

congrats, BabyD!! How exciting!:) That's encouraging about your EWCM turning to watery in the TWW! Goodness I hope this is our cycle! I'm really crampy right now and super bloated - moreso than I have been in the past few days....hmmmmm


----------



## mommasboys2

Good morning ladies I hope everyone is doing great today! Well I tested and of course bfn but my temp did go up again its up to 98.82... :happydance: The test I took last night that I thought I seen a line on I looked at it this morning after it had dries and there was definitely a line there and it was the same color as the control line but it could very well just be an evap so not getting my hopes up on that one. Fx'd for everyone :dust:


----------



## babyodream12

i didnt think evap would get that dark?could be wrong though hoping for good news soon!!!


----------



## mommasboys2

I'm not sure either... I just know the tests I bought are pink dye but after they dry they are purple and that's what color the test line is this morning but still barely enough to see it.... hmmm idk lol maybe my fmu isn't the best for me to use. Ice heard some women sat they always have to hold there Poe for a few hours in the afternoon bc they never get a positive with fmu... who knows I'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## inkdchick

BabyD41 said:


> I had a lot of EWCM about 4-5 days ago, then it turned to watery....and a :bfp: today!

how many days past were you when you got your bfp hun and congrats x


----------



## mommasboys2

Help! I wasn't sure about posting these but what the heck. I decided to test again bc fmu just seems to be to concentrated or something I'm not sure. And I hate blue dye tests because I have gotten a false positive before but I accidentally bought them. I see a line and its definitely blue and in the center as apposed to my false positive it wasn't centered.... Does anyone else see it or am I just going crazy? Not getting my hopes up though like I said I've had bad luck with blue dye!

Sorry pics aren't that great I only have my phone... if you click on em and pull it up on its own page you can see it better....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121230_133058-1.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 80









IMG_20121230_133423.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 72


----------



## MrsMohr

I see something in the second picture but not in the first, good luck!


----------



## mommasboys2

Thanks you! I could barely see it in the cartridge so I took it out because I thought I was seeing things... lol I'm going to keep test to see what happens. Fx'd


----------



## MrsMohr

How many dpo are you today?


----------



## babyodream12

I see a :bfp: in the second one good luck i hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## mommasboys2

Mre.Mohr I am either 10 or 11 dpo depending on how I have my setting in FF.

Thanks babyodream I'm just going to wait it out and see how it goes.


----------



## MrsMohr

mommasboys2 said:


> Mre.Mohr I am either 10 or 11 dpo depending on how I have my setting in FF.
> 
> Then you have plenty of time for that line to darken up! I'm 9dpo today, I hope I get a line like yours tomorrow morning!


----------



## lozzy55

Sorry, I've been a bit of a stalker and had to say that I see a line in both pics! I'm praying for a darker line for you tomorrow :) fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## mommasboys2

MrsMohr said:


> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> Mre.Mohr I am either 10 or 11 dpo depending on how I have my setting in FF.
> 
> Then you have plenty of time for that line to darken up! I'm 9dpo today, I hope I get a line like yours tomorrow morning!
> 
> You have plenty of time for a bfp I didn't have even a hint of a line yesterday morning then tested last night and thought I seen something but not to sure. :dohh: I pray its darker tomorrow just a little worried because of the brand of test. Fx'd for you sending you lots of :dust: !Click to expand...


----------



## mommasboys2

lozzy55 said:


> Sorry, I've been a bit of a stalker and had to say that I see a line in both pics! I'm praying for a darker line for you tomorrow :) fingers crossed xxxxx

Thanks Hun I'm glad you were stalking it makes me feel less crazy that u see both lines to. :happydance: fx'd its darker tomorrow! If I'm not pregnant I am getting sick... I woke up with a headache and nausea which hasn't went away all day and I just feel so drained for some reason. :nope:


----------



## HorrorFan88

Just wanted to say I can see something on the first picture and not the 2nd one....don't even have to click on it to see the line, so fingers crossed that it's a BFP for you!!


----------



## MrsMohr

mommasboys2 said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> Mre.Mohr I am either 10 or 11 dpo depending on how I have my setting in FF.
> 
> Then you have plenty of time for that line to darken up! I'm 9dpo today, I hope I get a line like yours tomorrow morning!
> 
> You have plenty of time for a bfp I didn't have even a hint of a line yesterday morning then tested last night and thought I seen something but not to sure. :dohh: I pray its darker tomorrow just a little worried because of the brand of test. Fx'd for you sending you lots of :dust: !Click to expand...
> 
> :dust::dust: I sent you extra baby dust for tomorrow lol! I can't wait to see the test! I'm testing every morning until bfp or af shows, I'm determined!Click to expand...


----------



## allforthegirl

I just wanted to say I too saw something in the first pic and not the second. Please post pics tomorrow!! Can't wait to see it get darker!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyodream12

anything yet?


----------



## mommasboys2

I haven't tested yet today and my temp today got messed up ugh! I was woken up by someone beating on my door so I had to get up before I could get my temp... its not much higher than yesterday so maybe its not to off. I will test in just a little while after I hold my pee since things were threw off schedule this morning. I'll update soon but I'm leaning towards yesterdays test being a fluke...


----------



## babyodream12

good luck fingers acrossed for you in Texas!!!


----------



## mommasboys2

Where at in Texas do you live? I also live in Texas close to San Antonio. I took a $tree test and all that showed up was the antibody strip. :( Oh well I figured that test yesterday was a fluke just because the kind of test it was. Oh well I will test again in the morning if my temps are still up.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121231_100614-1.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 47


----------



## babyodream12

i live in san angelo


----------



## mommasboys2

I have no idea where that is...lol We've only lived in Texas since May but we love it here it's so much better than Alabama. Well I'm definitely starting to feel like this month is a no go for us. My cramping/backache hasn't really been that much today. I had what felt like pulling/twinges this afternoon but am very doubtful that it is anything. Another reason I think I am out is because the globs of ewcm I was having is gone and has turned to watery cm which is normal for me before af arrives. I'm not going to test anymore I don't think unless af doesn't show. I don't think I can stand to see another :bfn: and I'm honestly just tired of wasting money on tests. I think I am going to try the soy iso again when af starts except I am going to try CD 1-5 instead of 3-7 and we will see how that works compared to this month. I will keep you guys updated if anything changes. I would just like to say thanks for all of the support and helpful advice!


----------



## mommasboys2

Well just thought I would update and let everyone know that af showed 3 days early for some reason. So my LP has gone from 14 days to 11... I'm not sure how much crazier this cycle could be but I'm really praying it straightens out this cycle. I have decided to try the soy one more time, but if my cycle this month is as crazy as last month then I will just going back to just my vitamins and baby asprin. Fx'd for everyone's :bfp: ! GL ladies :dust:


----------

